# smokey eyes !!!



## syannaa (Sep 23, 2007)

here is a tuto very easy to make 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











I apply the paint pot rubenesque to all the eyelid :














then , the khol smolder on her waterline :











apply along the top lashline :








then , apply the fluidline blacktrack all over the lid











apply e/s carbon by top blacktrack :











and applied it all along the bottem lashline :








i used e/s mulch in the crease :











also it all along the bottem lashline .. :





i apply e/s "shroom " for the highlight :











and I blend ! :









prep prime lashes + zoom lash :











with the "style" blush :








l/s soft lust + lipglass c-thru














finitoooo!!


----------



## Weasel (Sep 23, 2007)

i really like it!
you're so pretty and so is your makeup!!


----------



## twobear (Sep 23, 2007)

I likey!  Simple but dramatic eye.  Great tut!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Sep 23, 2007)

I really like this look. Thanks for the tut


----------



## mzmiztiza (Sep 23, 2007)

You look gorgeous! Definitely am gonna try this out today!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 23, 2007)

Gorgeous!!  Thanks for the tut!  You made it so easy to do!


----------



## Chpidou (Sep 23, 2007)

Very beautifull ! And I see someone using style blush at last !


----------



## majacat (Sep 23, 2007)

this is great... and so easy


----------



## ne0ndice (Sep 23, 2007)

i'm going to do this look tonight!  thanks!


----------



## Joss (Sep 23, 2007)

Merci Syanna pour le Tuto ...

I love it !!!  So gorgeous !

Josay


----------



## Shadow (Sep 23, 2007)

I love your style!  Great color choices and application.  Thanks for the tut!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 23, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## M_O_O_N (Sep 23, 2007)

Great tut. I love somkey eyes and Kohl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my favorate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well done


----------



## suzy_ (Sep 23, 2007)

oooo this is pretty! i like it a lot... i like your eyebrows too.


----------



## nunu (Sep 23, 2007)

this is gorgeous!!!! thank you!! i love it


----------



## Hilly (Sep 23, 2007)

pretty eyes!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Sep 24, 2007)

oooh thats hot!


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 24, 2007)

You made this easy to follow ~ even with the use of some French language! 
It is gorgeous & so are you!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Sep 24, 2007)

Love it! You're gorgeous and the makeup ain't bad either.  So pretty!


----------



## greentea (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the very simple and visual tut.
It would be very good for beginners like me!


----------



## syannaa (Sep 24, 2007)

thank you so much!! 

sorry , my english is not very good!! LOL


----------



## Jot (Sep 24, 2007)

you made it look sooooooo simple! thanks


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 24, 2007)

oh wow... stunning!!


----------



## Jayne (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks for sharing pretty Syannaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




gorgeous look for a gorgeous girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want Style now


----------



## MacMickey (Sep 24, 2007)

WoW! It  looks beautiful. You make it look so simple and easy. Thank You!!
I am going to try this one ASAP.


----------



## iheartangE (Sep 24, 2007)

Yay!  I'm so excited I always love your makeup so I'm happy for the tut!!  Thanks and it looks great!!!


----------



## nyrak (Sep 25, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!  I had tossed my Rubenesque in the drawer after not knowing what to do with it but you have inspired me!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 26, 2007)

*~*Soooo glad you made a tut for this look!!! Amazing!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*~*


----------



## milamonster (Sep 26, 2007)

i love how you do your makeup!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Sep 26, 2007)

very beautiful, love it!!!!!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Sep 26, 2007)

very pretty !!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 26, 2007)

Simple but effective. Good job.


----------



## Noel (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow, this is a very pretty look on you! Just gorgeous!


----------



## daffie (Sep 26, 2007)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## ramieee (Sep 27, 2007)

wow this look is gorgeous!
not to mention youre beautiful


----------



## janelovesyou (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, I'm definitely trying this!


----------



## pichima (Sep 27, 2007)

c'est très jolie!!!!!
thanx a lot


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 27, 2007)

Hot stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am going to try this!!!


----------



## syannaa (Sep 28, 2007)

thank you !!


----------



## ipsosgirl (Sep 28, 2007)

That was really helpful for idiots like me who can't do smokey eyes that great. Thanks!


----------



## WhippedCrm (Sep 28, 2007)

wow simply gorgeous!! u look so beautiful! thx for the tut , im going to try it too!!


----------



## crazeddiva (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank You for the tutorial, it's always nice to learn something new and do it correctly the first time. Thanks.


----------



## la frenchies (Sep 28, 2007)

super joile (Shalia)


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Sep 29, 2007)

This is a great example of blending. Nice job. I am having the hardest time fine a liner that won't run on me. The usual work well for others, that I have in my kit....but for me I always end up looking like a raccoon.


----------



## gabi1129 (Sep 29, 2007)

great job, im going to try this look tonight!


----------



## KAIA (Sep 29, 2007)

AWSOME TUT!! and your skin is FLAWLESS


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 30, 2007)

stunning look! thank you very much for the tutorial =D


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 30, 2007)

This is the best! I love it...


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanx this is a great tutorial and I love your eyebrows!


----------



## Dawl (Oct 2, 2007)

OMGAH. I`m definitely gonna try this! 

This is soo pretty. Yur eyecolor is so nice too :]


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## brown_eyes (Oct 2, 2007)

I like this simple and easy to follow tut. thanks!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Oct 2, 2007)

I love it! nice blending u make it look so simple!


----------



## User49 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting this tut! I saw the eotd and thought 'ooo i'm gonna try it' but didn't quite know how you used each item to create such a smooth finish! Really pretty! I'm gonna give it a go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tHanks again!


----------



## Alice (Oct 2, 2007)

Love this look.  You're eyes are amazing!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Oct 2, 2007)

*Thanks for the great and simple tut! *

*BTW, You have gorgeous eyes!!! So pretty!*


----------



## frocher (Oct 2, 2007)

Fantastic tut!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## hey (Oct 3, 2007)

i love the lips great tutorial


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for posting! Its so easy to follow


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Oct 4, 2007)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## Edie (Oct 5, 2007)

To die for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love it


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Oct 5, 2007)

This is very nice.


----------



## hey (Oct 5, 2007)

i like it


----------



## MissDiva (Oct 14, 2007)

you are really gorgeous, and this skin wow flawless, 2 thumbs ups!


----------



## Miss World (Oct 15, 2007)

this is a great tutorial ^_^ what foundation are you using?!


----------



## Miss World (Oct 15, 2007)

this is a great tutorial ^_^ what foundation are you using?!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Oct 15, 2007)

Great tut for great makeup! I like it! Thanks


----------



## 41hill (Oct 16, 2007)

You did a great job with your blending! Beautiful!


----------



## ellesea (Oct 16, 2007)

that looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Oct 17, 2007)

wow very beautiful


----------



## user79 (Oct 17, 2007)

Simple and beautiful, thanks for the tut!


----------



## starxrie1 (Oct 17, 2007)

awesome tut.. thanks for posting this!!!!


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 17, 2007)

OMG, love it... Can't wait to try this look.  Thanks for posting


----------



## WhippedCrm (Oct 24, 2007)

i finally got to MAC, tried your tut...Love the Results!!!! Thanks!!


----------



## BarbaraM (Nov 11, 2007)

kikou 
c très jolie
alors c quand que tu t'inscrit pour gagner le concours des tutos??


----------



## black_crx (Nov 16, 2007)

you look super hot!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Nov 17, 2007)

You have GORGEOUS skin.I really like this look.It's very pretty.Great tut.


----------



## xiahe (Nov 17, 2007)

omg this is soooo pretty, yet so simple!!!!  thanks so much for posting this, i'm going to have to try it <3


----------



## dashsilver (Nov 17, 2007)

wow, thank you so much, your makeup looks really good. 
can you also do a tutorial for doing eyebrows in your way.


----------



## aligirl (Nov 18, 2007)

That is the most perfect smokey eye..EVER !!Gorgeous!!


----------



## miss_supra (Nov 19, 2007)

I tried this look this weekend. I used stilife instead of rubenesque and the pay off was great. Thank you for such a smiple and easy smokey eye!!!


----------



## aquadisia (Nov 20, 2007)

.


----------



## MissDiva (Nov 23, 2007)

you are stunning and i love this makeup


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 26, 2007)

WOW.. thanks!!! I'll definitely have to try this!


----------



## c h a r (Nov 26, 2007)

thank you for the tut!
it came out really nice!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 28, 2007)

Pretty


----------



## TonyaB (Nov 30, 2007)

Is there an alternative I could use for the blacktrack fluidline? I don't have any at the moment


----------



## ShexyKristin (Nov 30, 2007)

So gorgeous! That looks absolutely fabulous! well done!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 1, 2007)

did you fill in your eye brows or are they naturally like that?! they are beautiful!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 1, 2007)

Great Tut ..I tried this today ..its awesome ..thanks so much for taking the time to inspire the rest of us hehe =)


----------



## charlie2504 (Dec 5, 2007)

Gorgeous look!  Super Syannaa, j'adore ce smokey ! You should try the tutorial contest !


----------



## trip75 (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks great!!! I loved this look so much I copied it. Bad copy but oh well. I'll never be as good as the original.
http://specktra.net/f166/carbon-copy-cat-85858/


----------



## fingie (Dec 5, 2007)

Great tut!


----------



## socalmacfan (Dec 5, 2007)

I want to try this look tomorrow, but I don't have mulch so what's a good sub?


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice, I want that paint pot just for this now.


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Dec 7, 2007)

youre soo gorgeous! thanks for the tutorial


----------



## breathless (Dec 16, 2007)

thats very pretty. thanks!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Feb 2, 2008)

gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Emmi (Feb 2, 2008)

Beautiful look!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 3, 2008)

wow, gorgeous!!!


----------



## kriszti.md (Feb 4, 2008)

Stunning & seems so easy! I'm gonna try it out tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## aaj83 (Apr 10, 2008)

i have gone through ALL of your looks..and i LOOOOVE each and every one of them..!!
plzzz..you have to make more tutorials!


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Catatonia (May 23, 2008)

Great tut, beautiful!


----------



## sixxmum (May 23, 2008)

Very rich colors.... lovely


----------



## xShoegal (May 24, 2008)

So cool!


----------



## User93 (May 24, 2008)

Gorgeous look! I love it! and thats really soooo simple! Thanks!


----------



## amelianik (May 27, 2008)

i love this tuts...thanks and u r pretty!!!!


----------



## Mac_Wendy (May 27, 2008)

lovely look, must try this look, thank you for share


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## cuiran (May 28, 2008)

Bevautiful


----------



## amyara26 (Jun 12, 2008)

Absoloutley beautiful! Can you please tell me which eye brushes you are using here? Thank you!


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm so excited I found this. I am going to a concert tomorow night and wanted to do a smokey eye, and I love this plus I had all the products, thank you!!!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 30, 2009)

so pretty and simple i love it!


----------



## jollystuikie (May 8, 2009)

Love,love,love it!!!


----------



## nera_pooh (Oct 2, 2009)

love your look


----------



## ari (Oct 31, 2009)

so gorgeous - you've got the perfect brows btw


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

so simple! and awesomeeee


----------



## Annigje (Dec 7, 2009)

I really love this look, thank you


----------



## fintia (Dec 7, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 10, 2009)

Gorgeous!! I love it.


----------



## GlossGalore (Dec 13, 2009)

So, SO pretty.  I think even I can do this and I'm a total beginner.  Thank you for sharing


----------



## x-giggles-x (Dec 13, 2009)

wow very nice you have a lot of talent.


----------



## meowmisu (Dec 14, 2009)

gorgeous and simple!!  Love it


----------



## catz1ct (Jan 24, 2010)

This is a great look!


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 24, 2010)

i love this tutorial u are soo amazingly pretty


----------



## MalaRea (Jan 26, 2010)

I really like this look


----------



## sextona2 (Feb 4, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's gorgeous! I think I might have to try that right now


----------



## neroli_rus (Mar 14, 2010)

cool!
thanks


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 24, 2010)

thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very HOTTTT


----------



## rhondavancouver (Jul 24, 2010)

Stunning! Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 25, 2010)

Beautiful, thanks!


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 28, 2010)

Gorgeous! Both the look and face! Your skin is flawless.


----------



## krystaj (Aug 12, 2010)

love it! thanks!


----------



## Ilovemakeupoker (Sep 15, 2014)

oh waouh !!!


----------

